# why do cats like boxes??



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

I want to throw empty boxes away, but she wants them..  why are cats so fascinated with these things??

"Little boxes, little boxes.. and she likes them all the same!"  LOL !!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I want to throw empty boxes away, but she wants them..  why are cats so fascinated with these things??View attachment 106479
> 
> "Little boxes, little boxes.. and she likes them all the same!"  LOL !!!


There is security in having a space all to oneself  (-:


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2020)

It's the "cave thing"........back into your cave and you're protected on 5 sides.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

I had a 65 lb. Lab that would try to fit himself into any box that came into the house. He would step in, turn around, and lie down, squashing out all the sides. Wish I'd taken at least one photo.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

She's been scratching-  I hope she doesn't think it's a litter box!  
But when I tried to take it away, she kinda gave me a dirty look!


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2020)

With cats, it's definitely a "security" thing


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)

Boxes and paper bags!


----------



## applecruncher (May 24, 2020)

Aawww, cutie! 

My cat LOVES boxes. Sometimes my home looks like an Amazon packing facility.

I think cats, being territorial, like to have private places to nestle and "hide".


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2020)




----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

Maybe dogs & cats were "den animals" before we domesticated them & being inside something makes them feel secure.
I had a Yellow Lab that loved to wedge himself between two sofas & just stand there for several minutes.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 24, 2020)

Buddy and Bella must be defective,I got a good size Amazon box,emptied,put it on the floor...Bella jumped in and out once,Buddy walked by it looked in a couple of times,left it there 3 or 4 days...nothing!
They also don't sleep 16 hours a day,LOL


----------



## Duster (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Fyrefox (May 25, 2020)

Actually, it doesn't even have to be a three-dimensional box.  My cat has claimed a 2019 wall calendar that I had lying on the counter waiting to be thrown out.  A day doesn't go by that he doesn't repose on it.  Must have been a very good year...


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2020)

I don’t know but there’so darn cute in them.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 25, 2020)

If you lay on cardboard it gets warmer with you body heat, cats like that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 25, 2020)

Why do little kids like boxes?  Are they part cat?


----------



## Liberty (May 25, 2020)

As long as my cat doesn't think "outside her box"...lol.


----------



## Judycat (May 25, 2020)

Ha ha. Try stuffing a cat in a box. You'll only do that once.


----------



## Pecos (May 25, 2020)

My cat loves boxes, but if I mess with (or try to improve) the one she likes, ….. well then she doesn't like it anymore. 
I have a marginal understanding of dogs, and zero understanding of cats. But Kaley is a sweet daddy's girl, and while she has slowed down at the age of 19, she still seems to have it together.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2020)

A few years back when I bought and sold things on Ebay I purchased a half finished doll house at a garage sale. I thought it would be fun to finish it and try and sell it. Which I did.
During the process I left it for a few minutes and came back to find this. My cat had made a home in the living room of the dollhouse,


----------



## applecruncher (May 25, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey

aawww, too adorable!


----------



## Llynn (May 25, 2020)

For the uncertainty. Especially Schrogenberg's cat.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 25, 2020)

Somebody posted these on Quora and I thought they were ROFL. Don't know where they got them, though:


----------



## Kadee (May 25, 2020)

This is a cat we took care of while it’s owner was in hospital , we delivered a few grocery’s items and the cat claimed the box as soon as we  removed the food items


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (May 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>



"Yes, I know I'm gorgeous. But don't even think about trying to pet me."


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

@SeaBreeze has a couple good pics of her cat Loki in boxes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2020)

Because their parents work for Amazon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)




----------

